# Anyone seen The Backup Plan?



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, Jennifer Lopez is in it, but the love interest works on a dairy goat farm and sells chevre at a farmer's market... :drool: dreamy much? hlala: 

hahaha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to see it just because it seems like a cute story.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

No I have not - you said dairy goat farm?!?!?! Okay - that movie will be put on my to watch list! Will not be the first time I watched a movie just because it had goats in it lols. Will be interested to hear if anyone likes it or not though


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks I will be seeing this one... just like I saw Men Who Stare At Goats


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Redwood Hills Farm had a little blurb about it on their facebook, it was their cheese that was used in the movie: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5 ... 7974801817


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I hated Men Who Stare At Goats. I just couldn't get over them not being able to mmmaaaaa. I also didn't like the other things they did to them.

Have you seen the new commercials with goats? One's for free credit report place and the other is another Capital One. I just love seeing the last one where the goat goes into the club..."but..we're WITH him." Too funny. :laugh: 

I will have to go see The Backup Plan. Just warn me if they are mean. They shouldn't if the goats are dairy. :shades: 

Gina


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

How funny! They are about 15 mins from my house, and are a major sponsor of the biggest dairy goat show in the county...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

lucky you I'm jealous  I'm a huge fan of Redwood Hills, I looooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeee their goats


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I had forgotten they had posted that on their facebook fan page! I have always liked their herd and since they do very well at the nationals - I think I know why and their goats milk!


----------

